# New Fluval Edge 12 Gal - updated 30/08/2015



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

After a two years hiatus from fishkeeping, I decided to start getting back into it again. My previous tank was an ADA Mini-M iwagumi:










I picked up a 12 gallon Fluval Edge on impulse while browsing a LFS. The plan was to go low-tech and low-maintenance. Since I'm going with the stock LED light, this will be a low-light tank. However, I'll be using an Eheim 2211 canister filter that I had instead of the included Aquaclear HOB. The 2211 will be connected using some Cal Aqua Lab lily pipes and heated with a Hydor in-line heater.

Substrate:










The hardscape consists of one large Manzanita driftwood and ADA Seiryu stones.



















Since this will be low-light, I decided to go with trident java fern as the main plant.










The tank will be fertilized every 2-3 days with Pfertz fertilizers that I had from before along with Flourish Excel.










The tank after planting and water added:



















Pipes and filter:










After cycling, the first fishes added (also currently the only fishes) is a school of Corydoras habrosus










This is where the tank is at right now. The scape should look better when the java fern greens up and fills in more. I plan to add a few more stones to the front area and some more Mini Christmas moss.

The next livestock to go in will be a shoal of CPDs (my favorite fishes to keep) and a bunch of crystal shrimps.

I'll continue to update this thread with the progress.

Thanks for reading. All comments are appreciated!


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

I've added Purigen to the filter to help clear up the yellow water caused by the Malaya substrate. The tank is pretty much crystal clear now.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Looks good, I used have a12g edge for a little over a year and now it's just sitting in the garage...I attempted to do a low tech recently but that went to waste...I just hated the small opening on mine...took the top off, but still, the tall and narrow tank makes it so hard to scape it or stock it properly...
Good luck with yours !


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

looks great! the scape is really cool and the dw works perfectly in the tall tank


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Planted_Edge said:


> I just hated the small opening on mine...took the top off, but still, the tall and narrow tank makes it so hard to scape it or stock it properly...


Yep, that little opening is a pain. Although, the good thing about it is it pretty much eliminates livestock deaths by jumping. I've lost so many jumpers in my last tanks because they were topless and rimless.



andrewss said:


> looks great! the scape is really cool and the dw works perfectly in the tall tank


Thank you! I'm just glad the driftwood fits into the opening.


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Lol tell me about it, Last night I had a green tetra jump out of the tank right when the light turned off.i saw him on the floor and quickly threw him back in, only to find a dead one on the floor next morning...I bet it was the same adventurous fellow haha


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Added a couple of new inhabitants to the cleanup crew...

Oto #1










Oto #2










Amano shrimp










For some reason the amanos are blue-ish. None of mine in the past have looked like this.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

The driftwood is now fuzz-free thanks to the amanos and otos











Amano with food (Mosura Excel)


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some pictures with the DSLR


----------



## andrewss (Oct 17, 2012)

very cool shots


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Added a few black crystals to test the water conditions. It's been two days and they're doing well so far.










Golden bee













andrewss said:


> very cool shots


Thanks Andrew!


----------



## elljay (Jun 21, 2015)

Looks great,i really enjoy seeing the progression of tanks


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Video of the tank progress so far...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U71RDAuLsFY


----------



## kimchilee (Mar 2, 2015)

looks great, i like it!


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Nince minimalistic hardscape. The pictures with the DSLR show the texture so much better. I like how the round rocks complement the roughness of the manzanita. The java fern should fill the back nicely.Do you plan on adding a carpet plant ? 

I hear the Amanos will change their colour depending on diet, so maybe they were fed something with a blue pigment.
I see a window on the right side.Do you keep the blinds open ? How much sunlight does it receive ?


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

dukydaf said:


> Nince minimalistic hardscape. The pictures with the DSLR show the texture so much better. I like how the round rocks complement the roughness of the manzanita.


Thank you!



dukydaf said:


> The java fern should fill the back nicely.Do you plan on adding a carpet plant ?


I decided against a carpet in this tank because of the Edge's light. It's pretty much a spotlight that only focuses on the center of the tank, so the corners and sides will be very dim. I didn't want to add another fixture because that will ruin the tank aesthetics.



dukydaf said:


> I hear the Amanos will change their colour depending on diet, so maybe they were fed something with a blue pigment.


The blue color turned out to be only temporary from the stress of being transported from the LFS. They've now returned to the regular clear/white color. 



dukydaf said:


> I see a window on the right side. Do you keep the blinds open ? How much sunlight does it receive ?


I keep the blinds on that window 90% closed all the time because of algae and also because of the TV. Otherwise, it is south facing and the tank will be an algae farm in no time.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

I believe Monte Carlo will carpet under your light with Excel. It'll grow slow but steady...a carpet will make your tank look so much nicer..plus, the shrimp will love it.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Feeding time!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2EffVXMtII


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

To increase the filtration, I upgraded the Eheim 2211 to a 2213. I also changed the lily pipes to the spin types to accommodate the higher flow. The new outflows help to cut down the turbulence in the tank.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Some new pictures:


----------



## Planted_Edge (Apr 29, 2015)

Looking good! No plans for a moss wall? That'd go well with the height of your tank. If you keep it trimmed around the inlet you should have no problems with moss entering your filter.

Tropica 's videos almost convince me of trying a moss wall with the 12G fluval edge I have sitting in the garage.

If I ever attempt a moss wall, it'll have to be mini Xmas moss. Grows even slower than the regular Xmas moss that I have in my tank and stays even shorter, meaning less maintenance and trim work. Plus , your shrimp will love it.


----------



## Cmeister (Jul 5, 2009)

What I like most about your tank - it looks very crisp, not a hair out of place. You should post some more straight on shots.


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

How's the tank doing now a days? I just stuck my one arm (all that'll fit) back into my Edge for the 1st time in like a year this week and I saw this thread in your signature and decided to check it out. Looks awesome!


----------

